# Bog?



## The Poet (Jun 19, 2016)

I bought some Bog seeds to try    
   The Bogs are growers out in California I think, both real nice. 
The seeds sprouted, 12 out of 13 in both strains and one the very next day! 2-3-4 days and they were up!
 I have never seen seeds so quick to sprout. 
I picked two strains: Blue Kush and Sour Grape {a purple Indica}.
22 plants are up, 9" - 13" and growing fine except for one strange thing.
The growing, clump of new leaves are dark green but the leaves on the main stem where a limb will come out are turning yellow. It may be because this strain, once the limb is started the leaf is not necessary and falls off. 
But then I noticed the top clump of new leaves are dark healthy green but the rest of the plant is washed out looking and the leaves were not healthy looking. I have Satori and og from ogs which are not having color issues. They are in the same soil, same light, right beside the Bog strains.

   I gave them 1/2 tea spoon of Epsom salts with their watering and that seemed to help. 
   I moved all of them outside in the sun. After one day I can see they like being outside. The sun may be what they wanted. 
   Updates to follow


                                      Thank you...


                                                 The Poet...


.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 20, 2016)

Update:


     I'm pretty sure old Bog had some kinda trouble as he has booked and hasn't been seen.
    Deb at ogs carries Bog seeds now so I trusted 'Bog' and since they had some blue and purple strains I contacted Bog seeds, 'typed at' Mrs. Bog and she was real nice and helpful. Got Blue Kush and Sour Grape and they are fine but for the weird color. It is like the plant grows new lush growth forming trunk, stems, the plant frame itself, then the growth stops in the leaves that were necessary to form them. The growth goes elsewhere, to the trunk/stems and framework for the main plant. A very efficient growth habit for an annual plant from a dirt poor area... if that is in fact what I am seeing...
    In fact my Satori survivor has one leaf which is exhibiting the same color!? Loosing its new, green color for an old blue, waxy, looking color.
I think I have a plant disease!!!

   What could it be?
 I'll call my friend at the Hydro store tomorrow. Identify it and kill it!
 {I do have some azmat}
 But no... this is not a bug it is a surface rust, 

   'A surface rust'... is as good of a description as I can conjure up.
 {I ain't no Doctor} 
 How weird! 
Wonder if it came with the seeds?
Naw, Don't see how.

   Anybody ever see this problem?


                                  Thank you...


                                                 The Poet...


.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 20, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Anybody ever see this problem?



No we have not seen blue rusty leaves...  take some pics and post them up...


----------



## The Poet (Jun 23, 2016)

Ant...


   I am poor and my old 35mm camera wore out 20 years ago.
 I have to get a camera. But the symptoms are exactly like pictures of Tobacco Mosaic Virus. However: it is not Tobacco Mosaic Virus!

   Symptoms were: at 4" old leaves turned yellow and fell off. At 11" the surface of the leaves looked like scar tissue, not green but blue-ish and tough. Blotches of light and dark green with the leaf edges dead and brown. I call the appearance leaf serrocis and burned them in the burn barrel along with one Satori that caught it. 

   After burning the sour grape and blue kush, from Bog, setting my 13 Deb's og and my remaining Satori mother outside a few days they are recovering! I've been cleaning the house and yard, all my pots and saucers, trays and gear and watching the satori and OG and they are recovering so it wasn't the Tobacco Mosaic after all. Something bad as it killed all the seedlings from Bog and one Satori which caught it but the remaining plants seem alright now and if it were Tobacco Mosaic they'd be dead. 
   So I and my plants have been spared the worse and I can possibly save my crop of 13 Deb's og and my Satori clone mother. I have 21 Satori and og in the cloner which are alright too. 4 have been planted in 2 liter hempies and are fine. 

   I am freaked out in that I brought a virus into my home. I feel like I have been raped and my home violated. This is the reason I wanted just 2-3 more strains then I could just live with and be content without letting problems into my life here on the farm. 
   Satori and og are fine and it was just a blue, purple and maybe skunk I lacked that made me buy two more strains. 
   This however has been a tremendous learning experience. The experience has reaffirmed what for now has become an old saw... "Don't do business with people from California" I knew that... but my better judgement failed me. I did business with someone from California and paid the price. What could I have been thinking?

   Things may recover here and I was lucky! 
My house is cleaner and my Satori is doing fine.
 She and the OG clone mother send their love.

   I am greatly relieved and realize that like poultry I should have quarantined everything coming into my farm, plants as well as animals. Just set them away from the others to see if they get sick so that they wouldn't infect all the others. 
Two or three months quarantined is nor uncommon.


                                   Thank you...


                                            The Poet...


.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 23, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Ant...
> 
> 
> I am poor and my old 35mm camera wore out 20 years ago.
> ...



Are you confused?  the last part of your first paragraph says " it is not TMV"  but then first part of paragraph 4 you say "I am freaked out in that I brought a virus into my home. I feel like I have been raped and my home violated."  

Well which is it???   you talk in circles and that makes me question your name: The Poet...?   maybe it should be The Riddler?  bc almost every one of your posts leaves people guessing...


----------



## The Poet (Jul 8, 2016)

Ant,


     I used 'Virus' in a different sense when I said:
 "I brought a virus into my home". That's all.

   Ant, I would appreciate it if you would not read my posts anymore.


                       Thank you...


                                 The Poet...


.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 10, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Ant,
> 
> 
> I used 'Virus' in a different sense when I said:
> ...



LOL  I would appreciate if you don't bash breeders for something you cant even post a pic of...  lets see who gets what they want first...?  :48:


----------



## The Poet (Jul 23, 2016)

I was wondering what went wrong with my Bog seeds. 
If I did something wrong as I never over water or over fertilize. I have been growing for 40 years not always successfully.
 {in that I never knew what I was doing} but for 40 years, what could have gone wrong? Then I saw this:

Jan 30, 2016 #10 


 
* Lurkin4yrs Well-Known Farmer *



Wow now that's what I'm lookin for! I had a bad run of seeds(sg)  every one was weird, I hit up bog and bam new fresh pack no hard  questions asked. The bog's are def stand up folks.

-lurkin                      ​ 


str8smokn, AvidLerner, PepeLePew and 1 other person like this.


     This happened right when my Bog seeds were as I stated below this post: "about 4" - 14" high"! 
About to fail. 
A week before they failed! 
Some one else got a bad batch of seeds from old Bog at the same time as I did. 

  I may be a moron it is true. 
I was reported dead, "dead" no pulse, no breath, dead!" by the Lancaster police dept. the next morning after laying in a ditch all night after my motorcycle wreck which left me disabled, 4 months before 9-11.

   Knocked the sxxx out of me it really did so I was strangly concerned about planting seeds in potting soil and watching them die one by one. 
Was it me? Well... folks I am relieved to report that no I gave them water and weak fertilizer like a young plant should have and it was a problem with the seeds and here is the proof for those who demand it. 
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/bog-sour-grape-alaskan-grown.78611/

   I would write Mrs. Bog as she was real nice and ask for more seeds but I was down and 'out' for 3 months and am still buying weed! I don't want to take a chance on more down time. 
   Just a thing that happened.

       Now... moving on. I bought two strains of seeds from Green Point, a breeder who is on the 'soon to be' updated ogs web site. 
  Deb is the breeder of my #2 favorite strain 'og', 
 I call it {Deb's og} as there are lots of og's.
 It has a light blue smell/taste, is a happy high if not nearly as high of thc as a Satori it is nice and is the easiest to clone strain I have ever seen! Deb's og. 
                               Thank you... 


   Anyway I'll make a thread soon and hopefully with a digital camera! 
Hell... I can take pictures again!
The Green Point strains are Dream Catcher and Purple Goji, just seedlings. 
9 og are flowering and 19 vegging and readying them selves to go outside after the equinox. The Satori mother and 5 young ones are vegging happily too. 
I'll try and get a camera in time to show the og in flower. 


                           The Poet and his dog friend Toby

              Thank you...



.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 30, 2016)

I think I know what happened. It wasn't bad seeds nor a disease.

   I planted clones in fresh Empire Builder soil and it was too rich. 
    I'll bet the guy who got a refund from Pat Bog because of allegedly bad seeds, had the same problem. 
   So it wasn't me and it wasn't us, it was them!~

*blackdog* 





                           Marijuana Growing Member                                                                                

 
                                                             Join Date Aug 2013
Location Marysville, California
Posts 5,528
*Thumbs Up*                Received: 17,571 
          Given: 7,742 

*                     Empire Builder Potting Mix                 *


*             0                      *






                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           I'd like to do a quick product warning. I  recently bought a bag  of Empire Builder Potting Soil for some extra  clones I had. Before I  transplanted these they were very healthy. After  I transplanted and  probably about a week passed they turned yellow and  stunted. They have  red streaks going up the stalk too. I'm thinking  that this mix is a  little to hot for young transplants. It has  everything under the sun in  it. It's a Coco Coir based mix with Peat  and amendments. I've flushed  the pots with plenty of filtered water  until I had a good runoff and was  clear.  I think if mixed with a mild  soil like Light Warrior it would  be fine.   Hot Mix Warning!


  The Poet again...

   All recovering and as the soil gets washed out it should be alright. 
This disaster cost me 6 weeks the last disaster 5 months!
But I am learning...
It was too-hot potting soil. 
Thank you...


                                           The Poet... &#931;



.


                                   A


----------

